# Wattles and Nubians



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I have heard that Nubians can have wattles, but in all the Nubians I've seen over the years I've never seen it myself. It's obviously rare compared to the other dairy breeds.

Well, I was scratching under little Sugar's(Jane's doe kid born 12/26) chin and jaw and realized that what I had originally thought was a black spot on her face is actually a little wattle!!! 

I'm not really sure how I feel about wattles, or at least one random one hanging from her cheek. My father suggested we snip it since its so small. What are your thoughts on this? I'm thinking just leave it as I hate to hurt her or cause a scar. Do other people discriminate wattled Nubians? Also, what are the genetics behind wattles? Will she throw wattled kids? How did she get wattles anyways? My buck nor her dam or their families(that I've seen) had them. Lol. I love this little doe to pieces... She is beautiful, so she is staying regardless. Their breed standard says nothing against them. Just curious on your thoughts and course of action if any.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would leave it alone. I don't know exactly where wattles come from, but I think they are awesome. I have seen a few Nubians with wattles and have seen some Nubian/Boer crosses with them as well. They are not as common as they are on the swiss breeds, but they can happen. Some breeders will clip wattles on kids if they are going to be in the way of a show collar, or because they just don't like them. I doubt you will lose any sales because your kids have wattles though so if she has any kids with them I would just leave them alone.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I dont know what the American registry says, but in Australia a waddle on an Anglo Nubian is a cull fault, the animal cannot be registered, since purebred Anglo Nubian does not have waddles and if they do it is the result of upgrading from swiss breeds. 

I personally dont like waddles so I cut them off when the kid is newborn, I wouldnt cut one on an older animal since the base seems to widen and I feel there would be bleeding and a scar. Then again I know other people who simply shear them off when clipping, I couldnt do it. When done as a newborn it doesnt even bleed


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks to the both of you got your replies. This kid is just barely ten pounds, so you can imagine how little the wattle is. I almost feel like I could just snip it with fingernail clippers, but I'm nervous to do that.

Interesting Keren about the standards there. This kid is is registered as "American"out of a purebred dam and an American sire. So at least 10+ generations ago their could have been some Swiss influence. Do you think it just pops up randomly from that far back? 

On a group on Facebook their was a heated debate on american vs. purebred Nubians. And someone speaking rather negatively about Americans mentioned the wattles, to which someone replied that they had purebreds with wattles and that was not a fault. Sure enough, I asked adga. I never thought I would come across it myself! That's what I get for thinking  

No offense to my fellow breeders, but I think most in this breed for a bit will find it to be true ...I just know that in particular there are several snobby breeders that will get all in a huff about any little thing, and their animals and their ideas are like the standard and the law and buddy, they'll spread that everywhere too. I wouldn't dare post this question to a Nubian group! I wonder if its because of that climate that breeders are hush hush about their Nubians having wattles and snip any as newborns? Therefore not as many are seen? I'm not about to hide it for them though, she is well bred, and hopefully will be a show stopper  if someone in future asks me about Nubians having wattles maybe Ill whip out a picture of my girl. 

Only thing is.. To *me*. It looks funny... Especially not being symmetrical and hanging off her cheek. Lol


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Years ago, I read an article about a show farm. Couldn't tell you what breed for sure...Saanen, maybe. Anyway, she was big into showing. Had a doe that she felt was perfect, but, kept coming in 2nd. Her statement..."so much for leaving the wattles on a show goat". I went to her website, and it had a section on snipping the wattles off at birth. She did it immediately, before they were even dry.

I have mixed feelings about wattles, yes they are cute. Yes, they look like little ear rings. IF they are perfectly placed. I've seen them lower on the neck, too. So, I like them on other peoples goats, not on mine. lol


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I highly doubt the wattles made the goat be in 2nd. I think it was her way of making an excuse of why the goat wasn't as good as the one in first. Several of last years National Champions and Reserve Champions have wattles.

I want to have a whole herd of goats with wattles that hang from the base of the ear


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I honestly couldn't care less. I think they're cute. If my kids have them, great. If not, great :laugh:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I love wattles so much but if a goat didn't have them I still love them. None of my current goats have them. I agree though I don't like it when they have just one or they are misplaced. I only like the two on the neck.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

My doe has wattles, I love them. One study said a doe with wattles produces 1/3 rd more milk than does without,how true I don't know .


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't think I would mind wattles down on her neck so long as they didn't get in the way of showing. The weird one on her Face? Im not so sure. lol. I have actually seen a tog that felt her wattles made her conformation look worse than it actually was. She had two sets on her neck, and I felt like it made her neck look very short. I think when we are judging goats, are eyes out trained to look for the smoothest lines- the wattles for some cause a visual break. I don't think most do though. 

Very interesting indeed. Those with wattled goats: do wattles just show up with some breedings though neither parent has them?


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Jodi_berg said:


> My doe has wattles, I love them. One study said a doe with wattles produces 1/3 rd more milk than does without,how true I don't know .


Oooooh. I like the sound of more milk


----------

